# Show it off: Your washed, waxed & detailed Cruze thread!



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha ole Matt would totally rock this thread into his own direction.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Shiny.

I miss it.

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I had another thread of mine just for these pictures! I detailed my car before a car show during my lunch in the parking garage. I took pictures from all angles for a full 360 view 




















I used Meguiars Quik Detailer, Interior Shine, and NEX (I think) tire shine. All wiped down with no fewer than 3 microfiber cloths.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That is a strange Blue? Even my Blue does little for me. I wonder if the 2014 Green is different than previous models, it looked darker in the show room, like my Pea Picker by Schwinn!


----------



## joewatson86 (Jul 6, 2011)

So long story short...After an accident that involved my front end being replaced and repainted, the finish was less than perfect. Very dull and orange peely so I returned to the body shop after a year to see if they could polish it out for me and they did! However it was overcast that day and I didnt see the holograms and polisher marks that were left behind so I took matters into my own hands.

Products used: 
Autoglym bodywash shampoo and conditioner
Autoglym Clean wheels
Autoglym Super Resin Polish
Autoglym HD Wax
Autoglym Glass Polish
Mothers clay bar with their showtime shine instant detailer
Simoniz 10' random orbital ( I need a proper DA!)
Black Magic titanium tire gel
various microfiber towels
RainX 2 in one glasss cleaner and rain repellant

Holgrams and swirls:








After polishing and whole car:


























Process:
Wheels first- I had the wheel weights removed from the lip and got the inner wheel wieghts installed to prevent corrosion to the aluminium lip- clean wheels and shampoo'd (clayed and sealed before they got put on after the winter)
Body shampoo- two bucket method outside (overcast day) with the Mr. clean auto dry (oldie but a goodie if not for the Deionized rinse water)
Clayed, polished, waxed; Tapping off all plastics
hand waxed for both application and removal
Cleaned, razor bladed, clayed and glass polished windsheild followed by a layer of RainX
Tire gel applied 

6 hours later, I rest lol


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> That is a strange Blue? Even my Blue does little for me. I wonder if the 2014 Green is different than previous models, it looked darker in the show room, like my Pea Picker by Schwinn!
> View attachment 90385


It's Blue Topaz Metallic. I think 2013 was its last year. Idk why, it's such a deep, pretty blue and can look purple at night. But the light blue is definitely eye catching too!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice Pictures guys, keep em coming! I know there has got to be a lot more members who have pictures of all the work they've put into make their Cruze shine and sparkle!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here a pic of a detailed Cruze that was posted today on Detailed Image's Facebook page....









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....7_10152468114754840_7276029111672174375_n.jpg


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Viridian said:


> It's Blue Topaz Metallic. I think 2013 was its last year. Idk why, it's such a deep, pretty blue and can look purple at night. But the light blue is definitely eye catching too!


 Between me and you I think you have a better blue! My last Car was blue yet looked black, killer color!


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Viridian said:


> It's Blue Topaz Metallic. I think 2013 was its last year. Idk why, it's such a deep, pretty blue and can look purple at night. But the light blue is definitely eye catching too!


You rep the blue topaz well my friend!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can any of the admins correct the "if" in this thread title to "it"? I must have been in a rush when typing. Thanks!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I try to make sure mine is clean every day 











 Sent with iLove


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I try to make sure mine is clean every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin' good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I spent 4 hours on the car yesterday. Washed with Meguiars wash. Used Meguiars 3 step Crystal shine (paint cleaner, polish, then wax). Windows washed with some generic glass cleaner from Autozone that works better than any windex/Sparkle, etc I've ever tried (no streaks). Wheels cleaned with Black Magic tire shine. Interior shop-vac'ed. Hard plastic surfaces wiped with unscented baby wipes. Leather/vinyl was cleaned/conditioned with Zaino (worked amazingly by the way). Touch screen was cleaned with Monoprice screen cleaner. The only thing I didn't get to was the salt that is still on the edges of my drivers side carpeting from the bits of winter that got past the all weather mats in the winter. I'm going to pick up some carpet cleaner today when I'm out.

I also did the dealer and RS de-badge. 

Pics:


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

pL2014 said:


> I spent 4 hours on the car yesterday. Washed with Meguiars wash. Used Meguiars 3 step Crystal shine (paint cleaner, polish, then wax). Windows washed with some generic glass cleaner from Autozone that works better than any windex/Sparkle, etc I've ever tried (no streaks). Wheels cleaned with Black Magic tire shine. Interior shop-vac'ed. Hard plastic surfaces wiped with unscented baby wipes. Leather/vinyl was cleaned/conditioned with Zaino (worked amazingly by the way). Touch screen was cleaned with Monoprice screen cleaner. The only thing I didn't get to was the salt that is still on the edges of my drivers side carpeting from the bits of winter that got past the all weather mats in the winter. I'm going to pick up some carpet cleaner today when I'm out.
> 
> I also did the dealer and RS de-badge.
> 
> ...


WOW! The light interior definitely fits your Cruze well! And you know you've done a good job when your paint looks like a mirror. Kudos!!


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Just got windows tinted













2014 diesel


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

pL2014 said:


> I spent 4 hours on the car yesterday. Washed with Meguiars wash. Used Meguiars 3 step Crystal shine (paint cleaner, polish, then wax). Windows washed with some generic glass cleaner from Autozone that works better than any windex/Sparkle, etc I've ever tried (no streaks). Wheels cleaned with Black Magic tire shine. Interior shop-vac'ed. Hard plastic surfaces wiped with unscented baby wipes. Leather/vinyl was cleaned/conditioned with Zaino (worked amazingly by the way). Touch screen was cleaned with Monoprice screen cleaner. The only thing I didn't get to was the salt that is still on the edges of my drivers side carpeting from the bits of winter that got past the all weather mats in the winter. I'm going to pick up some carpet cleaner today when I'm out.
> 
> I also did the dealer and RS de-badge.
> 
> ...



Wow! Nice job on the full detail! Your Cruze looks amazing! Thanks for sharing!! 

I take it you are a Meguiars fan? How do you like the black magic tire shine? Is there anything in it that will dry out and/or rot your tire over time? Do you use the baby wipes to clean your instrument cluster as well or do you use the screen cleaner?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I wish our humidity would drop so I could do mine. She looks so dirty :'(


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Got done washing it today after work.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Atlantis_Ro5e said:


> Got done washing it today after work.


Looks good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks all for the compliments. 



Starks8 said:


> Wow! Nice job on the full detail! Your Cruze looks amazing! Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> I take it you are a Meguiars fan? How do you like the black magic tire shine? Is there anything in it that will dry out and/or rot your tire over time? Do you use the baby wipes to clean your instrument cluster as well or do you use the screen cleaner?


I used the glass cleaner (wet towel, not sprayed directly) on the instrument cluster. I'm not really a Meguiar's fan per se, but they carry it around here and I'm not disappointed with the wash, polish, and wax. I dislike their leather stuff, which is why I tried Zaino (with which I can't say enough how happy I am).

As for the tire spray, I think it is silicone based and I'm sure it's not great for the tires, but I've used it for a while and never had to replace tires for sidewall dry-rot. I'll probably look into something better next time I need some more.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Edit: Can't post pictures. Over my limit..........


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Atlantis_Ro5e said:


> Got done washing it today after work.


Nice! another cruze with blue LED license plate lights lol


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Edit: Can't post pictures. Over my limit..........


Open up a Photobucket account, add your pics on there and then when you add photos, just click "from URL" and paste the direct link to the photo you uploaded to Photobucket


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I decided since it was a pretty nice day outside, I would take pics of the Cruze. Blue Ray Metallic Eco 6MT Finished with Groits


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Well, I decided since it was a pretty nice day outside, I would take pics of the Cruze. Blue Ray Metallic Eco 6MT Finished with Groits


Nice! That thing is blinging! I need my shades to look at it, haha!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Nice! That thing is blinging! I need my shades to look at it, haha!


Thanks Starks, you're right, its not easy to look at in the sun. Thing is shiny!!


----------



## allisonr (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## ashouhdy (May 17, 2014)

Hello! well thats my first post in this whole forum !

i was checking your cruzes ! looks nice .. but kinda diff. than our cruze 2014 in Egypt. 

Sadly we have only one motor option which is the 1.6L ecotec borrowed from the Opel Astra with its 6 speed automatic gearbox. 

in 2014 they downgraded the rims to 16" only but am glad as our roads got serious pumps  ... The Ground clearance was raised to 16.5cm

here it is ..


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Viridian said:


> Open up a Photobucket account, add your pics on there and then when you add photos, just click "from URL" and paste the direct link to the photo you uploaded to Photobucket


Awesome I'll give that a shot, thanks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> That is a strange Blue? Even my Blue does little for me. I wonder if the 2014 Green is different than previous models, it looked darker in the show room, like my Pea Picker by Schwinn!
> View attachment 90385









The Rainforest green angled to show the color variation from light to dark after its frist coat of wax :3 shiny shiny.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all your detailed Cruze pics everyone! Keep them coming! I know you guys have to be washing, waxing, and shining them Cruzen up since its officially summer time and nice outside! Don't be bashful now, haha!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Wash, clay, wash, polish, wax. More pics tomorrow in the sun.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

From Last weekend... Rainstorm three hours later. 

Wash, clay, wash, wax, hours of obsession.


----------



## Degauth (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll post more pics later, 2014 Cruze LT2 w/ RS and Sun & Sound, Black/Brick Red leather interior. Not very happy with all the recalls lately though.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Degauth said:


> View attachment 92849
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics later, 2014 Cruze LT2 w/ RS and Sun & Sound, Black/Brick Red leather interior. Not very happy with all the recalls lately though.


Nice job! Looking forward to more. What detailing products do you like using on your cruze?


----------



## Degauth (Mar 9, 2014)

I love my Mother's products


----------



## Degauth (Mar 9, 2014)

I apologize for any pics that are fairly close to each other, but I tried to capture a few here and there without leaving anything out while I gave the cruze some attention this evening. Sorry for not giving many interior pics but I didn't feel like pulling out the vacuum this evening. I have no blemishes or scratches on it yet except for a couple rock chips from the unforgiving loose st one / gravel roads that I am subject to every once in a while. It's actually quite fun to drive


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody washing and detailing their Cruze up this morning/afternoon before heading out for tonight's and this weekend's 4th of July holiday festivities?

If so, show your pics here! Happy 4th everybody!! Enjoy and Cruze safely!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome work on the detail! Your Cruze looks really nice! Thanks for all the pics! We love pics on this forum, haha! When the BGM is shined up, it's one of the best looking colors on the Cruze and is definitely a head turner on the road. Have you ever thought about adding the OEM chrome door handles and removing the dealership's logo off the back? 




Degauth said:


> I apologize for any pics that are fairly close to each other, but I tried to capture a few here and there without leaving anything out while I gave the cruze some attention this evening. Sorry for not giving many interior pics but I didn't feel like pulling out the vacuum this evening. I have no blemishes or scratches on it yet except for a couple rock chips from the unforgiving loose st one / gravel roads that I am subject to every once in a while. It's actually quite fun to drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Anybody washing and detailing their Cruze up this morning/afternoon before heading out for tonight's and this weekend's 4th of July holiday festivities?
> 
> If so, show your pics here! Happy 4th everybody!! Enjoy and Cruze safely!


You know I will be! I don't even have anywhere to go necessarily, but my car needs some recovery after the Phoenix haboob. 



 Sent with iLove


----------



## CREWS/CRUZE (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Degauth (Mar 9, 2014)

I want to remove the dealers logo off the back, but I'm scared it'll chip the paint or leave a mark. And I didn't know about the chrome door handles! I'll have to look into it. I sure would love a bit more HP out of the 1.4 though (yeah don't we all)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Degauth said:


> I want to remove the dealers logo off the back, but I'm scared it'll chip the paint or leave a mark. And I didn't know about the chrome door handles! I'll have to look into it. I sure would love a bit more HP out of the 1.4 though (yeah don't we all)



This is just one of many websites where you can purchase these from. You should also be able to purchase them straight from any Chevy dealership....https://www.chevroletmuscle.com/Cruze-Door-Handles-p/20919349.htm

I think there are a few threads here that talk about how to remove the dealership logo and emblems too if debadging is a interest of yours. Use the search feature and you should be able to find what you need. Also searching Google on how to do it will give you a lot of great result. Taking the dealership logo off without causing any damage should be pretty easy with all the information out there. Good luck if you go through with it.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Freshly washed, claybar'd, waxed July 4th. Used all Meguiar's products.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Shiny! Took these at different times last year before I bought my own place. Since then it's been more home renos/maintenence and less car modding/washing


----------



## Degauth (Mar 9, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> This is just one of many websites where you can purchase these from. You should also be able to purchase them straight from any Chevy dealership....https://www.chevroletmuscle.com/Cruze-Door-Handles-p/20919349.htm
> 
> I think there are a few threads here that talk about how to remove the dealership logo and emblems too if debadging is a interest of yours. Use the search feature and you should be able to find what you need. Also searching Google on how to do it will give you a lot of great result. Taking the dealership logo off without causing any damage should be pretty easy with all the information out there. Good luck if you go through with it.


I removed the dealer emblems today, no problems at all since it was so warm, the adhesive was quite gummy and fairly easy to remove with some goo-gone.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Picked it up today!









2014 LT2 RS


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT! Congrats on the great looking Cruze.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> Welcome to CT! Congrats on the great looking Cruze.


Thanks!! I love it so far. It will never be the same as driving my truck tho haha









2014 LT2 RS


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

FlintCruze said:


> Freshly washed, claybar'd, waxed July 4th. Used all Meguiar's products.
> 
> View attachment 94617
> View attachment 94625
> ...


That's awesome! I first looked at that colour. Did you tint or ptm your bow ties?


2014 LT2 RS


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Not the best pics going to get more soon but just washed waxed and polished  forgot how good it looks clean 













Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Is there a build thread section?


2014 LT2 RS


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

We need some action on here lol


2014 LT2 RS


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Not as shiny as others, but here is mine fresh off the showroom floor.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

These were taken about 48 hours and 100+/- miles from a wash, clay, wash, polish, wax session.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome looking detailing on the Cruzes guys! Keep em comin'!


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Got the windows tinted and took some gopro shots with my truck!

































2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know it officially winter time which means it's likely really cold just about everywhere now, but I just wanted to check in and ask/see if any members have showed their Cruze some love as of recently? 

And by love, I mean a full wash, decontamination, waxing and detail?! If so, please post up the pictures showing off your hard work or someone else's hard work if you paid for them to wash, wax, and detail your car, lol!


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

Here you go. It's raining half the time in Seattle but I've been keeping my new Cruze showroom clean!


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

what rims are those?


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

trevforever said:


> what rims are those?


Are you talking about my picture? Those are plastic wheel covers! They are the standard wheel covers on the LS trim for 2014.


----------

